# Simply VW 17th June 2017



## Guest (May 30, 2017)

Simply VW hosted by Beaulieu Motor Museum on 17th June.

I will be on the R32 Owners Club stand, if anyone's attending pop over and say hello would be good to meet some members from here.

Anyone with an R is welcome to join us. Ower services meeting point at 8:30am


----------

